# Ka'anapali Beach Club



## workshy (Jul 24, 2013)

Hello everyone, our family is staying at the Ka'anapali Beach Club for the first time next month. I wanted to know if anybody has attended one of their timeshare presentations recently and what kind of offers they give you for sitting in one of those painful meetings? Zipline discounts? Snorkeling? I want to know if the discounts they offer might fit in my planned activities. Thank you!


----------



## Rent_Share (Jul 24, 2013)

We got discounts on a early Luau and Afternoon Snorkeling (High Wind Low Demand) Year(S) ago from an OPC in Lahina


----------



## ccwu (Jul 24, 2013)

workshy said:


> Hello everyone, our family is staying at the Ka'anapali Beach Club for the first time next month. I wanted to know if anybody has attended one of their timeshare presentations recently and what kind of offers they give you for sitting in one of those painful meetings? Zipline discounts? Snorkeling? I want to know if the discounts they offer might fit in my planned activities. Thank you!



We got a $100 discount for a raft snorkeling trip for the owner's presentation. Prior year we went to 'boss frog' and become their VIP by going to a presentation in KBC. Actually it was better.  We got $100 discount at old Lahaina luau, and half price for all Boss Frog's water activities for all islands and a free sunset cocktail cruise.  We booked a few snorkeling trip, surf lesson, rafting trips with them. Great deal. Go to Internet to find them.


----------

